# رساله إلى كل نفس حزينه متألمه



## bnt_Omelnoer (21 أكتوبر 2008)

إلى كل نفس حزينة باكية

يا من بكيت الليل والدموع على خديك كينبوع، وليس من يعزي قلبك الحزين

يا من صرخت لله قائلا لماذا تقف بعيداً.. لماذا تختفى فى أزمنة الضيق

.. إلى متى يا رب تنساني كل النسيان إلى متى تحجب وجهك عني

إلى متى أجعل هموما في نفسي وحزنا في قلبي كل يوم.

إليك يا من صرت كقصبة في مهب الريح، واختنقت من الدخان، واكتأبت من

الظلام،

إليك يا من تعبت من البكاء وصوت تنهدك وحصرة قلبك صعدت إلى السماء
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

يا من بكيت لأن الأقوياء ظلموك،وكنت كعصفور مسكين عندما وقعت في

مصيدة الاشرار

أخي المتألم ... لا تذكر الماضى ولا تأسف علية .. 

الرب يمسح دموعك .. الرب يشفى أوجاعك 

ربما تقول من يتحنن عليّ؟ من كل ناحية لا أجد سوى القسوة

لا تخف يوجد المملوء عطفاً وحناناً إن اسمه يسوع المسيح هو

هو أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد لم يتغير إنه يشفق عليك إذ رآك مع باقي الشعب 

كغنم لا راعي لها، يسوع يتحنن عليك سيمسح كل دمعة من عينيك .. 

المسيح يسوع الحي يأتي إليك ليقول لك أنا أمسح دموعك

لأني بكيت وتألمت من أجلك..

اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك

أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم

أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك

طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح

سأجعلك تنسى الماضي

سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد

نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات

ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته

يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه

سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،

سأعوضك الصداقة الحقيقية التي لم تجدها بين أقرب الناس إليك

سأجعلك تعبر الصحراء وسط ينابيع الفرح ومياه الراحة المتدفقة

من أبار نعمتي التي

لا تنتهي

سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج

سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،

نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،

لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط

بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،

بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية

تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك

تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك

تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح

فكل من يأتي إليّ لا أرده،

بل أسرعُ وأحتضنه في قلبي الجريح الذي سال منه دمي الذي 

يشفي العليل

تعال إليّ لكي امسح دموعك
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،

فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة

جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،

ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد

تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،

لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،

لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي

أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة

لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية

أنت عزيز في عينيّ أريدك أن تختبر الأمان والاستقرار وراحة البال

لأني قريب منك

أنا يسوع أقول لك هل أجد مكان لي عندك؟ هل تفتح قلبك لي؟

اشتياق أن اسكن في سفينة حياتك لكي أحميك من عواصف الشر

ولكي تسمع صوتي دائماً

لا تخف أنا معك لا تخف أنا معك إلى الأبد

لا أهملك ولا أتركك

تعال لتعرفني بأني المحب الالزق من الأخ

تعال إليّ الآن أنا أسمع صراخك

أنا أسمع صلاتك


تعال يا ابني

*

كفايا يا نفسى اللى راح من عمرى وانا شريد واخسر فى الهى واخسر فى الهى وهمى فى الدنيا يذيد 




*


----------



## g_a_ll (21 أكتوبر 2008)

صلاة ولا اروع ربي يخليكم 

يا يسوع كن معي  فانا في امس الحاجة لك


----------



## meri (21 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم

أنا يسوع أشفيك لأني سمعت صوت بكاءك

طوباك أيها الباكي لأنك ستبتهج وتفرح

سأجعلك تنسى الماضي

سأعوضك عن السنين التي أكلها الجراد

نعم يسوع هو إله التعويضات

ثق إن يسوع يعوضك عن الحنان الذي فقدته

يسوع يقول لك سأعوضك عن الفرح الذي لم تعرفه

سأعوضك عن ما خسرته،



جميلة قووووووووووى
شكرااا ليكى


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (21 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي ليكي ياميرا كلامك جميل ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك   
 شكرا لمشاركتك ويارب دايما


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (21 أكتوبر 2008)

g_a_ll قال:


> صلاة ولا اروع ربي يخليكم
> 
> يا يسوع كن معي  فانا في امس الحاجة لك



ميرسي علي مرورك واتمني مشاركتك دايما


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (24 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (24 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل اوووووووى 
مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (25 أكتوبر 2008)

> اسمع هذه الكلمات إنها نابعة من قلب يسوع الذي يحبك
> 
> أنا يسوع رأيت دموعك أيها المتألم
> 
> ...


رسالة جميلة جدا 
الرب يحفظكي وينور طريقكي دايما
سلام ونعمة 
بنوتا زرتا​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (25 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووووى
> مرسىىىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



ميرسي ياكوكو لمشاركتك وتعب محبتك


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (25 أكتوبر 2008)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> رسالة جميلة جدا
> الرب يحفظكي وينور طريقكي دايما
> سلام ونعمة
> بنوتا زرتا​



ميرسي يابنوته  الرب يباركك سلام المسيح معاكي


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2008)

روعععععععععععععة اخت bnt_Omelnoer
صلاة متكاملة
ربنا يعطيك قدر ما تستاهلي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## bnt_Omelnoer (26 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> روعععععععععععععة اخت bnt_Omelnoer
> صلاة متكاملة
> ربنا يعطيك قدر ما تستاهلي
> سلام المسيح​


*
ميرسي ياكليمو علي كلامك الغفران هو الرائحة التى تفوح من الورود عندما تدوسها أقدامنا
لا تخاصم إنسان فربما لا تعيش حت تصالحه
عندما يضعك الرب فى أتون التجارب تأكد أنه سيكون هناك *


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*




سأعوضك عن رماد الماضي بعطر الابتهاج

سأجعل الحزن والتنهد يهرب منك ،

نعم أنا يسوع رجل الأوجاع ومختبر الحزن،

لقد مررت أنا بكل ما اجتزت أنت فيه ليس هذا فقط

بل أخذت حمل خطاياك أيضا فوق الصليب لكي أريحك،

بل وأكثر من ذلك أنا أهبك الحياة الأبدية

تعال والقي عليّ أحمالك لكي أريحك

تعال لكي استبدل قلقك بسلامي الذي يحفظ قلبك وفكرك

تعال لكي أضع في فمك التهليل وصوت التسبيح

فكل من يأتي إليّ لا أرده،

بل أسرعُ وأحتضنه في قلبي الجريح الذي سال منه دمي الذي 

يشفي العليل

تعال إليّ لكي امسح دموعك
ألم تسمع عن المرأة الخاطئة التي جاءت إليّ باكية؟ جاءت بكل خطاياها،

فأنا لا أرفض أحد لأني جئت لادعوا خطاة للتوبة

جاءت باكية ومسحت رجليّ وغسلتهما بدموعها، لكني محوت كل خطاياها،

ذهبت بسلام يفوق كل تصورها وفرح لا ينطق به ومجيد

تعال ولا تقل لي أن خطاياي كثيرة،

لقد جئت لأجلك ورفعت خطاياك في جسدي على الصليب،

لذلك لا تخف لأني فديتك، دعوتك باسمك أنت لي

أريد أن أمنحك الشفاء والسلام والحياة الخالدة

لأن دمي الذي سفكته على الصليب يطهر من كل خطية​

أنقر للتوسيع...


أميـــــــــــن يارب 

شكرا يا بنت أم النور على الصلاة الرائعة واللى فى وقتها بجد 

ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------

